# Australian Tourist Visa - Proof of Genuine return



## alekhya538 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello,



Greetings for the day !



I have a small query regarding Visitor visa.



I am going to apply for tourist visa subclass - 600 to visit my husband who is a PR holder in australia. After going through the required documents checklist, I got to know that it is mandatory to show a genuine proof of Return to home country once the visiting period is over.



I have already applied for Partner Visa (subclass 309/100) five months back. Since the average processing time for Partner visa is 8 - 12 months, I am planning to get tourist visa and have a short trip so that I can see my husband.



My question is, Can i show my Spouse Visa application as a Proof of Return to my country ?

(I am not a student or Job holder to show university/ employment letter.)

I have Lodged my Spouse visa application from India. So It is mandatory that I should be in India at the time of Visa Approval.

Can my Spouse Visa application work as a Proof of Return for my tourist visa ? Please advice !



Thanks in advance. Any suggestion would be of great help.



Regards,

Alekhya

Hyderabad, India


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Alekhya,

Welcome to the forum 
Many partner visa applicants from India apply for a visitor visa to visit their partner in Australia. It is always best to apply for a partner visa first then apply for a visitor visa- exactly what you've done.

The chances of the visitor visa approval become high if the partner visa application has already been submitted. As as you wrote in your post- write a letter to case officer explaining that you are travelling to Australia to visit your husband whilst you await a decision being made on your partner visa application or that you're just visiting him in Australia would explain the situation more clearly. And that you would not be breaching any condition of your visitor visa (if given one) that would jeopardise the processing and the decision of your partner visa application.

Do you have any assets in India that you can use to evidence the connection to India for which you WILL return? 
Below is the document checklist a senior member from India had provided to us on another immigration forum. His partner was given a 1 year multiple entry visitor visa with 3 months maximum stay:-

MANDATORY DOCUMENTS :*
	5 Recent passport size photo of each applicant (four photos if the applicant is required to undergo medical examination).*
	Valid passport (Original & Photocopy) with two unused visa pages for each person included in the application.*
	Bank draft of Rs. FEES/- for each applicant as a non-refundable visa application charge payable to 'Australian High Commission', New Delhi (From 1st January 2012)
	A service charge of Rs. 590/- of "VFS Global Services Pvt. Ltd." for the non-refundable services fee, it can be paid by cash.*
	Certified Copy of Marriage Certificate

DOCUMENTS FROM AUSTRALIA :*
	Affidavit/Declaration of Support
	Copy of Passport of each person living in Australia (Attested by Justice of Peace)
	Agreement / Property Ownership Documents
	Bridging Visa Grant Letter & Acknowledgement letter of GSM Visa Application
	Bank Statement (Last 6 months)
	Work References like Experience letter, Appointment letter and Salary Slips (last 6 months)*
	Tax Assessment (Last 2 years)

OTHER FINANCIAL DOCUMENTS FROM INDIA :*

	Affidavit of Support (If someone funding your trip)
	Bank Statements (last 6 months) with balance certificate
	Other Liquid funds like FDR, MIS, NSS, PF, PPF etc.*
	Income Tax Returns (Last 3 years)
	Business Registration Certificate (If applicable)
	Current Account Statement (If applicable)
	Income Certificate from TDO or Mamlatdar

* Subject to changes, please check the updated document checklist on VFS Australia website.

You can also post your query in http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/49513-ask-mark-521.html thread. Mark is a registered MARA agent and will be able to assist you better than anyone here 

Also if you have time please do read my thread on trends and timelines of partner visa processing at AHC New Delhi:-
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...dia-australian-high-commission-new-delhi.html

Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more questions.

Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Hi,

I suggest that you write a detailed cover letter outlining the need for this trip and emphasize that you need to maintain a close bond with your spouse and distance makes that difficult. Mention any other reason that applies to your situation. Explain why he's not able to visit you at this time: work commitments etc.

The spousal visa application should have some bearing on their decision. Just make it clear that you are aware that you need to be offshore when a decision is ready to be made re your application. Indicate that you will keep the CO informed of your travels and will not do anything that could jeopardize a positive outcome of your visa.

Other ties to your country :
1. children or elderly parents in India?
2. property - vehicle, home?

Also, I suggest that you provide some proof of your relationship : pictures, joint finance, marriage certificate etc. Partner visas and visitor visas are processed differently so it might help to show that your marriage is genuine.

Your husband should provide an invitation letter emphasizing importance of visit, why he can't visit you and assurance that he will ensure that you return to India to await partner visa decision. He should provide evidence of his Australian citizenship, employment, bank statements (to prove that he can support you during visit), mortgage statements if applicable (suggest stability).

I'm no expert, but I recently obtained my second visitor visa and I am from a high risk country. The above are some of the things that I believe helped my case.

Goodluck!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for adding some great points syd


----------



## Chocolate Bear (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for this info.
My fiance is applying for an e-visitor from Germany, the application was simple, but as it has not been approved instantly it is likely they will ask for more info.

Most of the reply in this thread has been for evidence to support the application.

But what about the evidence when you arrive in Australia and go trough immigration. My understanding that an airfare out of the country within 90 days will suffice? It does not necessarily need to be a return ticket to the home country. Just showing that you are leaving Australia. Also that you have enough funds to support yourself so that you are not a risk of wanting to work.

I like the idea of a cover a letter, in our situation, part of the reason for the visiting trip is to plan the wedding. We have booked a reception venue, may potentially spend 15k for the day, yet we havn't even seen it !!!
We just want to do simple things like get a wedding dress made, make invitations, trial the reception venue food, maintain our relationship with physical contact.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Hi,

I didn't encounter any problems upon entry at Sydney airport. I don't remember being asked any questions actually. In regards to money, nowadays credit cards are the preferred and safest method of accessing funds so I don't think they would expect you to have cash at airport. 

If they ask me about finances at the border, I would produce my credit cards as well as tell them that my SO will be hosting me, thus he provides accommodation, food and extra cash if necessary. In addition, we have a joint account in SA. He had informed immigration in letter that he is funding my trip, so if they call him he could verify that info.

I don't know , but I have always had luck with border patrols regardless of country. I smile, greet them warmly and just act natural.

Oh and yes, a return ticket is beneficial.


----------



## alekhya538 (Nov 25, 2014)

@Becky, @Syd,

Thanks a lot for your responses.
That made things more clear now 

Warm Regards,
Alekhya


----------



## effbee (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone over here got the visit visa after applying for a Spouse Visa. I am going to apply for a visit visa for my wife. I have already applied for a Spouse Visa (309) 5 months back.

My concern is that I do not have any proof to show her intent to return. She doesn't have any property. The only thing I can prove is that she has to visit her parents back home. Will this be sufficient?

Any help would be beneficial. Thanks.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes they have.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Much of the advice that was posted was incorrect.


----------



## Rabel (Jun 23, 2017)

wrussell said:


> Much of the advice that was posted was incorrect.


Can you please be more specific on which advise were not correct and validate your assumption.

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

He does consults if you'd like his expert advice.


----------



## Rabel (Jun 23, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> He does consults if you'd like his expert advice.


Then I guess he missed the point behind joining this website.


----------

